# Milk Crates for Nesting Boxes? Good Idea or Not?



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

We've got a handful of Milk Crates been sitting in the barn for a while. They measure 14"x14"x14" square interior dimensions.

Any reason to use or not to use them for Nesting Boxes?

Appreciate y'all's input!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't see a problem but I raised bantams so that size was plenty big enough. I used stuff like pet carriers, the tops to litter pans and some of mine refused anything that looked anything like a nest.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I've heard of several people using milk crates, they work just fine. Depending on what you plan to use for bedding, you might need to put something on the bottom and maybe a couple of inches high along the front to keep the bedding and eggs from getting kicked out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The only right answer to the question is, try it. If they look at you like you're stupid then you know to move on to something different.

I've had birds lay in buckets after they've knocked them over. Those were my birds that free ranged during the day. I found a nest on the workbench in the garage. Basically, they're not really fussy. It they don't want to use it they won't.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I don't see any reason that you couldn't, I've seen weirder things used in the past


----------



## Sarah1up (May 1, 2020)

That’s what my dad used way back in the day. Always had a bunch of them laying around. All the chickens used them without a problem.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

Appreciate everyone's input. 

Milk Crates for Nesting Boxes it is!

Carry on...


----------

